# Final Four stream if you are into College Basketball.



## Piss Clam (Mar 31, 2018)

Loyola going against Michigan


https://www.ncaa.com/march-madness-live/game/601?cid=mml_partner_ncaa_game


----------



## LulzKiller (Mar 31, 2018)

Loyola lost. Nun about to have heart attack


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 1, 2018)

I've always wondered what they're the final four of. Because it can't be beer- four beers left you're still doing okay.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 1, 2018)

I'll wait till I'm an alum of a school that doesn't suck at sports.


----------

